# Can I lower my bars on C-dale Slice with "Integration system" stem?



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey folks,
I'm wanting to lower my handlebars on my C-dale Slice without having to cut the steerer tube. I know that on a lot of bikes you can lower the stem and place spacers on top of the stem without a problem. However, I was wondering if this is possible with the "Integration systems" stem (when I say "integrations system", I'm not talking about an integrated stem/handlebar, I'm just reading what it says on the stem cap). My friend seems to think that he heard somewhere that it's not "structurally sound" to do this with this type of system.
Do you have any input? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes it can be lowered, it's just a regular stem really...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

If I recall, Cannondale does not recommend using spacers above the stem but many (including myself) have done it with great success.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't see any wrong with having a spacer above the stem, the issue is more with the compression plug's position relative to the stem, no?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

There was a post about it in this forum but I'm not having any luck finding it now. Someone was saying that Cannondale advised them against placing spacers above the stem (on a Supersix, I think).

I don't think I'm making it up


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> There was a post about it in this forum but I'm not having any luck finding it now. Someone was saying that Cannondale advised them against placing spacers above the stem (on a Supersix, I think).
> 
> I don't think I'm making it up


you are not making it up



















the compression assembly is made to fit closely into the steer tube at the location of the stem clamp and provide support.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Read from pages 14-15 http://cdn.cannondale.com/Manuals/2008_slice_aero_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf



> the cylindrical shape of the toP CaP fits snugly within the carbon steering tube inside diameter
> (i.D.), supporting the steerer from the clamping force of the stem. it must fit snugly inside the
> i.D. of the steerer.


I'm wondering why they don't have the same warning here manual Road for CAAD10's that also have carbon steerer tubes.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

CAADEL said:


> I'm wondering why they don't have the same warning here manual Road for CAAD10's that also have carbon steerer tubes.


Good point. I'm wondering if it's something that's been around since the old days and is being phased out in the newer manuals since it's no longer an issue. The CF has gotten better/stronger so it's possible that Cannondale no longer feels it's necessary to include the warning. Does anyone know if the EVO manual has it?


----------



## daveappen (Oct 9, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> Good point. I'm wondering if it's something that's been around since the old days and is being phased out in the newer manuals since it's no longer an issue. The CF has gotten better/stronger so it's possible that Cannondale no longer feels it's necessary to include the warning. Does anyone know if the EVO manual has it?



The 2011/2012 EVO manual also states NOT to place any spacers above the stem:

http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_01_english/2011_webOMS_126884_SuperSixEVO_EN.pdf


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

My manual that came with my 2012 caad10 says the same warning. I did however lower my stem and so far it's been great. You can also adjust the insert into the stem to make it a bit longer since its threaded. I do plan on getting it cut soon though just to make it proper.


----------



## RCMTB (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep, I've lowered mine without any issue. Once I find the sweet spot I'll get it cut so there are no spacers on top.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

I've removed the 5mm spacer under the top cap in order to comply with the cannondale manuals, *but* because the height difference from the top of the steerer tube to the top of the stem was less than 2mm --approximately 1.5mm-- (see the first two photos), I've installed a small 1.5mm spacer under the stem. The top cap has no spacers now under it. You can see the before and after photos.

The new height difference from the top of the steerer tube to the top of the stem is now marginally less than 3mm and you can see where the stem bolt is positioned in front of the carbon steerer (see the last photo). 
Does this seem correct to you?


----------

